# Noteflight



## realstrings (Dec 10, 2010)

A shout-out for Noteflight! http://www.noteflight.com/

Noteflight is an online notation service. When it was first released a few years back it was both revolutionary and a little disappointing, but I revisited it for a blog about chords and copyright http://realstrings.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/your-song-those-chords/ and it has come on leaps and bounds - even the free version is pretty damn impressive! Sure, you can display notation online with a jpeg; you can display and play it with Sibelius Scorch; but to create it online, share it, play it, add comments and a host of other things, makes it a great tool for musicians.


----------

